

Why everything you've been told about evolution is wrong - Nekojoe
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/mar/19/evolution-darwin-natural-selection-genes-wrong

======
hartror
Horrible horrible article see why here
[http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2010/03/19/worst-
sci...](http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2010/03/19/worst-science-
journalism-of-the-year-darwin-completely-wrong-again/)

